# New brand



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Choncho said:


> We aren't conforming to a marketing scheme.


Really? It looks like most of the shit you're selling is just run of the mill basic apparel with a big ass white or black dot on it. That seems like a marketing scheme to me.

I also don't understand companies that try to claim they don't have a marketing scheme. Either you have one or you're just pissing in the wind. If you don't have a targeted demographic in mind and you don't have a plan on how to reach and appeal to that targeted demographic then you have a very slim chance of being successful.


----------



## Supra (Jan 11, 2012)

wow, worst logo I've ever seen. The balaclava is hilarious - I'm assuming that patch is not breathable, so it's a great idea to put it over the mouth area


----------



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)

Supra said:


> wow, worst logo I've ever seen. *The balaclava is hilarious* - I'm assuming that patch is not breathable, so it's a great idea to put it over the mouth area



Haha, wow. You're not joking! :icon_scratch:


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

yea, that thing looks ridiculous.


----------



## Jed (May 11, 2011)

Choncho said:


> We aren't conforming to a marketing scheme.
> 
> MOBBIN


Not conforming to a marketing scheme is a marketing scheme (and a bad scheme at that). I would suggest a more clever, non stupid marketing scheme.

Also, how do you breathe in that balaclava?

(edit - Upon further inspection you already posted a thread last year about your 'new' company and have contributed nothing to this forum since then. You just like using the forum to spam for advertising: http://www.snowboardingforum.com/outerwear-accessories/49575-new-company.html - May I suggest your new marketing scheme involve not spamming and actually involve building real relationships with people who may buy your stuff in the future? That'd be a pretty good marketing scheme.)


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

you can tell no expenses were spared, no corners cut. 


support local!


:yahoo:


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

If I were you guys I would just market that titty shirt more. Guys love titties hell bitches love titties.


----------



## Jed (May 11, 2011)

BurtonAvenger said:


> If I were you guys I would just market that titty shirt more. Guys love titties hell bitches love titties.


^ This too is a good marketing scheme. Worked for GoDaddy.


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

Yeah yall need some better designers.

But tits are cool. Even with tits free just a click away on the internet, we can't get enough tits.


----------



## koi (May 16, 2013)

yeah, girls look good, but everything else is lame...we aren't conforming to marketing schemes, black dot, white dot, balaclava-this company is going places.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

my name is snowklinger and I love tits. 

more tits is way better than balaclavas that will suffocate you and cause death. 

just when you thought they couldn't get any more fantastic, boobz could save lives here.

Jordan Carver has a pair that won't quit and she wants to stick with the yoga theme....


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

She has to do yoga those puppies will give her back pain.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Well, she could suffocate me to death with those warlocks and I'd die a happy man.


----------



## Jollybored (Nov 7, 2011)

I like her personality


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

Jollybored said:


> I like her personality



:eusa_clap::eusa_clap::eusa_clap::eusa_clap:


----------

